# Colnago MonoTitan



## evoq (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone knew for sure if a 1999 Colnago Monotitan frame was made out of 6/4 ti or 3/2.5 ti.

Would anyone be able to give me some input on the ride? Specifically the stiffness of the bottom bracket. I currently ride a Litespeed Ultimate, if your unfamiliar with that frame. It has a 6/4 front triangle with a 3/2.5 rear triangle. Just from the construction, it will tell you that it has a pretty stiff bottom bracket.

Thanks for your input.

Best Regards,
Howard


----------



## El Cheapo (May 13, 2005)

Howard...I have a 98 Monotitan (AD 11) with about 23,000 miles on it. The only part of the frame that's 6/4 ti is the bottom bracket. The tubes are 3/2.5. As for stiffness, it's not like steel but still pretty good. I've been thrilled with mine since the first time I rode it. I can only comment on riding not racing. If I raced I would go with carbon.


----------



## evoq (Aug 17, 2007)

El Cheap,

Thanks for the information. I didn't get the Monotitan after all.. Which is probably a good thing. I'm finally finding that having different rides in the stable is the best thing. So I ended up with a Mapi edition C40. 
PS. don’t ride one. You'll end up with one!

Thanks again. Happy riding!


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey evoq,
What was your source on Monotitan?
I'm looking for one in a 55
Thanks
CP


----------



## evoq (Aug 17, 2007)

Fick,

The Monotitan I was looking at was on Ebay. It went for a pretty penny so I dropped out of the bidding early.

If your not looking for anything specific, there are some good deals to be had. There was a NOS CT-1 that went for $541. So keep looking.

Good luck.


Best Regards,
Howard


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Howard


----------

